# Government shutdown



## Waldoo (Sep 29, 2007)

Recently Ted Nuggent has seriously talked about running for Gov in 2010. He can be a nut, but I have a feeling he would make some positive, common sense changes. I think he would get my vote to prevent "stuff" like this.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Waldoo said:


> Recently Ted Nuggent has seriously talked about running for Gov in 2010. He can be a nut, but I have a feeling he would make some positive, common sense changes. I think he would get my vote to prevent "stuff" like this.


Sorry,he doesn't live here anymore.Maybe gov of Texas perhaps.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

don said:


> Sorry,he doesn't live here anymore.Maybe gov of Texas perhaps.


ya he was smart and moved to texas few years ago.


----------



## DIRTY DOG 2 (Jan 30, 2006)

huntingmaniac45 said:


> Oh I know I can still hunt. The problem will be so will a hundred other people.:rant: It will be like the wild west!:lol: Cases of shells, instead of 18. Talk about skybusting. People fighting for spots. No limit!!


WOW sounds like the todd farm over here


----------



## DuckDogMan (Jul 30, 2007)

OK if the DNR is not going to be out there, who is going to prevent us from using state owned boat launches. and if i did use those i would use them anyway because i payed for the license and i want to kill some ducks. So if the dang state wants to shut down the boat launches i am going to hunt anyways.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

For god's sake people, it's not going to happen anyway.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> For god's sake people, it's not going to happen anyway.


Sorry to disagree, but roughly 35K out of 52K state employees have received official notice ORDERING THEM not to show up Monday. One Director even ordered them NOT TO SET FOOT ON STATE PROPERTY. So it will indeed happen, at least for a day. The remainder of the week, and the opener next Saturday, remains to be seen if the three main children can learn to share their toys and play nice. :evilsmile


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

That's kind of what I meant. Monday, yeah ok. But as for next weekend and beyond, no way they will be shut down.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> That's kind of what I meant. Monday, yeah ok. But as for next weekend and beyond, no way they will be shut down.


Yep, it's a political statement on the part of the three main players (no matter what you hear them say in public about it being one's fault or anothers). All three of them have the ability to make this thing go away. 

If this goes a week, we might as well all pack our bags and leave the state because there won't be much left to fight about.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Yep, it's a political statement on the part of the three main players (no matter what you hear them say in public about it being one's fault or anothers). All three of them have the ability to make this thing go away.
> 
> If this goes a week, we might as well all pack our bags and leave the state because there won't be much left to fight about.


yep, if this goes a week, duckhunting will probably be the last of our worries.


----------

